# If you were going to live somewhere else...



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

If you were going to live somewhere else on your boat besides the U.S. where would you go?


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

My wife asked me that question...



I said I want to go where the weather is warm, the food is good and cheap, the surf is perfect, and there are topless brown girls on the beach.
She agreed.
I can't tell you exactly where that is yet, We need to go look for it with our own eyes, but I'll let you know.
It's south of here, I know that much.


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

We will eventually be on the east coast of Scotland. Not ideal, but necessary. A bit cold and the sailing isn't as good as the west coast, but its not too far from France. Some beautiful sailing on the French coast...

If I could be anywhere, I'd have a hard time saying no to Greece.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Our goal is to return to the Philippines. This is where my wife is from, and I love it there. 7107 islands, and most uninhabited just waiting to be cruised. The Phils are extremely diverse from weather such as S.F.'s summer cold to extremely hot, and humid. There's 6 months of cruising time. To avoid typhoon season I prefer to live up the mountain away from heat & humidity. The living is inexpensive, and just about everybody is brown.:laugher  ....lololol.....i2f


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Bahamas! Great water, great diving, great fishing, protected waters, good access to stateside quality services and food, nice people. Only problem is hurricane season...not many places to hide! 
Alternatively...Turkey has a lot of appeal as well with great water, good weather and prices, and access to history the Greek isles and the whole Med. 
But there are lots of places I haven't seen yet too!! Some of my favorites are in higher latitudes but I couldn't do that year round on a boat.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

I guess this is not a subject that very many people think about, but it's interesting that two people have mentioned Greece or the Greek Isles...we have thought about that also since my wife is Greek.

I've always wanted to try out the South Pacific, but I don't think that's going to happen...but maybe the Greek Isles would.

It would be interesting to hear from people that have done the Greek Isles.


----------



## Overstag (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, I`ve done some of them at least.

The people are very nice, the scenery is breathtaking. Prices are cheap, but getting more expensive every year. In summer it tends to get very busy with charters. There are not many "full service marinas" on the islands, but there are several in the vicinity of Athens, with airtravel connections to the rest of the planet.
All in all a pretty good place to spend your time afloat.

For the moment I`m going to keep my boat in Holland however, as they keep promising us this global warming thing.....


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

I want to hang out on Greece for a couple of reasons. One being that Greek food is just about my favorite- simple, healthy and oh so delicious. I could eat it every day and be happy.

Secondly, we have good family friends who are Greek and return to Greece every year to visit family. If their large family is any indication of typical Greeks, I could easily get along with them for many years and never be bored.

The third reason is the sheer volume of historical sites to explore.
And finally, it would be a great place to improve my bouzouki playing skills!


----------



## stewsam (Apr 14, 2009)

South Pacific, Island hopping...


----------



## agoodman (Nov 26, 2002)

portugal, algarve region cheap beer, great food nice looking woman


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

conch republic


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Canada


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

New Zealand. The trip getting there wouldn't be bad either:laugher


----------



## 42ndstreet (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm liking Central America. Not sure which coast. Costa Rica, Panama, maybe Colomia. I love the language and the food. Many parts are inexpensive as well. We would be within reach of the entire Caribbean and South America as well. Can you see my smile now....


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

Belize


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

West Coast of Florida. Plenty of good sailing, reasonable access to the Florida Keys, Bahamas, & Caribbean. Great beaches. Top of the line facilities and now with the housing bust, one can get a house in Isle of Capri for a reasonable amount and keep their boat behind their house.


----------



## DocBrauer (Oct 6, 2007)

Guatemala. Beautiful in the Rio Dulce for hurricane season. When leave and back to salt water all the fresh water growth dies. Belize nexst door with the second largest coral reef in the world giving protection while checking out beautiful islands. On the other side is Honduras with Roatan, great diving.


----------



## danz101 (Apr 30, 2009)

*wrong internet ?*



JiffyLube said:


> If you were going to live somewhere else on your boat besides the U.S. where would you go?


damn did I connect to the U.S internet again? 

Being in Australia going anywhere is a fair odyssey so I think alot of my enjoyment will come in the journey.

Permanent mooring would have to be Malaysia / Thailand (esp. phuket)

I just love the photo's of Phang Nga Bay.

check out 
Cruise Phuket - Gallery Page 6

'twould be awesome!


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Another vote for Turkey. Beautiful country, cheap food, lovely culture. And you can easily throw in Greece while you are there.

Also another vote for Portugal. A lovely country.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I considered agreeing with a number of the locations above, but none of them compare with "none of them". I would stick with the plan that's been good for us the past seven years, cruising to a higher latitude in the summer and a lower latitude in the winter. Many excellent stops at both ends and in between! 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Anchored off the Club Med in Martinique - works for me.


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

To my the idea of staying in one place all the time.... well really doesn't fit with having a boat and cruising.....

Don't get me wrong. I've lived in many different countries including Greece, Turkey and many European countries all the way to Norway and loved it. But that was by land and Air not by sea.

Jim Morris has a island rock song that says... I like it hot with a little sea breeze,.... and a little bit wavey... Ice (fill in the blank) Cold Beer, if you please,... 75 is a little too cool for me.... That well defines what my ideal cruising places would have... but I will not grow local barnacles as I tend to move around a bit. A month is about a good stay in any one location.


----------



## cherev (Sep 6, 2000)

Philippines, or the SP in general, keeping in mind that generally you can't stay more than 90 days in a French zone. You could look at the Pacific coast of Costa Rica if you want to be only a few hours flying time from North America.


----------



## davebkanelavie (Aug 29, 2004)

Fiji, Canada or Argentina would all be on my short list. Fiji for the adventure. Canada for a new passport and Argentina if I were to build a boat.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Having never lived near the ocean I think *anywhere *will be just fine with me so long as it is on a boat. I look at pictures of the ocean and the coast and it is all so foreign to me it doesn't even look real. 










People who live near the ocean may not realize how strange it all seems to someone who grew up further inland. Everything is pretty overwhelming when it is all new, and I imagine it will take me quite a while to get so familiar with the ocean that I need to settle down in one place to be happy, I doubt that would happen for the rest of my life at least. I can just sit in the cockpit of my boat for hours looking at nothing in particular and be content, so I am sure that just about anywhere my boat could take me would be amazing.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

North Korea. Year-round sailing, lots of tiki bars, and if you're into smoking weed, well, we've all listened to Dark Side of the Moon while smoking some Pyongyang...


----------

